# Your Inner Dog Breed quiz



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This was fun! What is YOUR inner dog breed?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Too fun Marj!!!!!

I am a border collie! How crazy is that, those are the dogs I grew up with! Go figure


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

[URL=http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you]
Marj, I'm a Lab too! LMBO about the clumsiness that would make me fall off the catwalk, that is SO me :laugh: And good thing I chose the right profession too...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha Ha Marj. I'm a Lab too!!! but not sure I answered all the questions honestly. I said my dream car was a Hybrid, that's my sensible choice-- dream would be the shiny red convertable!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

....I'm a chihuahua. My fellow chows include Paris Hilton. Time to retake the quiz.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's funny. Now that you mention it. This was my first dog as an adult.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> ....I'm a chihuahua. My fellow chows include Paris Hilton. Time to retake the quiz.....


LMBO! You poor, poor dear...........  lol

Missy, I actually chose the red convertible and STILL manage to be a Lab, so go figure! lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I"m a terrier?! Great. I guess I talk too much...[URL=http://www.dogster.com/quizzes/what_dog_breed_are_you]


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jack Russell Terrior here too, although I've always heard of them as Jack Russell Terrors, lol!

Hmmm.....doesn't seem to fit; or am I in denial


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This cracked me up! I mean, I love to make jokes and all, but a bulldog?! LOL.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm a Lab too! I'm surprised!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

anneks said:


>


Me too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

But I dont want to be this...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Buahaha, Lina and Amanda, too funny! But hey Amanda, at least we know now that it's the Chihuaha in you that likes to show Belle where to pee (on the steps) :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay- Lina has me beat! She can't mate on her own!!!

Maryam- you are so bad!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a border collie. That *can't* be right. I can barely move in agility. ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeanne- maybe Maddie should be running you!!! Please get that on tape!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, no kidding! Maybe it's the bulldog in me that is too lazy to get my butt off the couch and go to the gym every day instead of once a week or so. LOL.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Not really what I was expecting to be, but I do like the description for the bulldog

This was fun, thanks Marj :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me a Fashion Designer ound:ound:ound: 
The only thing I liked about my outcome on this was the word Beckham, just take the Victoria off..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am a Labador as well!!!! Just like my Lizzie!!!!!
I hope copied this right we shall see!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann a poodle.....that made me laugh!!!! hahahha!!!!! Sorry Leeann!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm a Golden Retriever. I always loved those dogs, but they are too big for me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha ha . This morning I am a Chihuahua!!!

Chihuahua

The Socialalite

Your single most amazing trait, dah-ling, is that you are charming and gregarious and gorgeous and lively. Oops! That was more than one. No worries, dear, it wouldn't be the first time the rules have been bent for you! Your charisma, combined with the fact that you can really dish out a good yap when push comes to shove, means you have no problem putting on the dog in order to get what you want. But it's not all about you! N-n-n-n-no-ooo! You simply adore your best friend and love your family to pieces, enjoying every precious little teeny tiny moment you spend together. And children? Well, you love the idea of them, but don’t necessarily need them hounding you day and night, right? Come now, honey, let's face it- children just do not appreciate a good sweater. Learn more »

FAMOUS CHIHUAHUAS: Madonna, Angelina Jolie, Chris Martin (Coldplay), Paris Hilton

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Event Planner, Philanthropist, Advertising Executive


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm a (Martha Stewart, BILL GATES??!!) BORDER COLLIE!

If ONLY...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a bull-dog. I had no problem with that, till I read so was George Bush :rant:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL- Leeann, I like that Beckham too! 

Missy-we are dog twins!

Tritia- lol!

Marj- Thanks this was fun, I made DH take it and he is a border collie too but I think I knew that! Tons of energy and weird social issues!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ha ha ha ha . This morning I am a Chihuahua!!!
> 
> Chihuahua
> 
> ...


Missy, I guess I am a Chihuahua, too! I have never been that fond of them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*Huh?*

I never would have dreamed this, but....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Whew! I'm relieved to know I've chosen the right profession, after all! :biggrin1: Thanks, Marj, this was fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, I was a Border Collie......I didn't fit the description at all! Martha Stewart, I'm not and I know nothing about the stock market....I think I'd better take it again!!! I'm a teacher aide who doesn't even use her teaching certificate because I don't like to be in front of the class, be in charge, or grade papers all night!! LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I took it again and I feel much better....I went with what should have been my first choices in the first place!! I'm now a bulldog......phew!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I tookk it again and I am still a lab....did change some answers....I like being a lab it does fit me!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this time I am a golden retriever. Have to say I like the famous people better-- but I don't think I've hit it right yet. 


Wow, You're a Golden Retriever!

Golden Retriever

The Charmer

Laid-back, sociable and well-groomed, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your hectic social calendar. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, you’ve got your keen ears fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you don’t pull a Brando and outgrow your coats. Learn more »

FAMOUS GOLDEN RETRIEVERS: Bono, Robert Redford, Joe Montana, Julia Roberts

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Journalist, Intelligence Agent, Venture Capitalist


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee I'm glad I wasn't the only poodle. I was beginning to get a complex. Interesting though, I/ve been getting the Victoria Beckham haircut for quite awhile.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I am a Labrador Retriever!


Labrador Retriever 
The Caretaker

Your family is what makes you tick, and you never "flea" from an opportunity to hang out with the whole gang. A family picnic complete with hot dogs, deviled eggs and a refreshing swim in the lake is hard for you to stray from. Your sparky temperament and dogged intelligence mean you are not only a blast to hang out with, but great to work with as well. Your close pals appreciate your patience and forgiveness, knowing you'd rather let sleeping dogs lie than dwell on the mishaps of the past. Your dashing good looks may one day lead to a modelling career, if only you can tame the unfortunate clumsiness that sometimes causes you to go flailing from the catwalk. Learn more » 

FAMOUS LABRADOR RETRIEVERS: Bill Cosby, Jackie Onassis, Dr. Phil, David Beckham 

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Doctor, Sales Executive, Teacher 

** wow, fits me pretty well....except for the modeling part...as I sit her on my butt, by the computer (again!) drinking a soda and eating pizza rolls. :biggrin1:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I never would have guessed, a Poodle. I am in good company!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a Border Collie, although I know I checked one thing I shouldn't. We are in good company.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I made DH take the quiz last night, and some of his answers surprised me! He is a golden retriever. The part about loving food in the personality description sure was right on ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a poodle.... LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This was so much fun - thanks for sharing that Marj!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This was fun! I'm a Lab. I've never owned a Lab, I've had 3 Goldens... my son has a Lab/Golden mix named Buddy. I thought Buddy was kinda dumb at first but he showed me how smart he really was. Now we are friends. He also loves to play with Cazzie. Cazzie runs circles around him - zoom zoom zoom - but soon enough Buddy catches on and changes HIS direction! Surprise Cazzie!

So now they tell me that I would have been more compatible with Labs????


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too! Sure a lot of Chihuahua's here! They're cute though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so glad you are all having fun with this! Makes for some light entertainment in our otherwise busy days. 

I love some of the results.... Helen, a Poodle? I wouldn't have guessed that. lol 

Love your comments Amanda, about Lina not being able to breed on her own. Too funny! LMBO Ah, but we love you like that, Lina!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, LOL, don't worry, I actually am glad I can't breed on my own... yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

when I did this---I was a poodle!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

I went through the quiz, only problem is I dont work and im too young to drink. I guess I could still take it and give answers based on what it would be.

Also I dont think I could ever be coaxed into going to a art show.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This was so strange - I am a border Collie??????? Not!!!! But it looks like I am in some good company!!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

well here it is....

Border Collie 
The Achiever

You've heard about this "second-place ribbon" thing, but really don’t ever plan on getting one. Not a chance. Highly competitive, you keep one eye on the Best in Show prize and one on the rest of the pack, making sure you're always at least one paw ahead. You love your family and enjoy the company you keep, but you'd trade all of them in a heartbeat for a corner office and some meaty stock options. When you're not licking your professional coat, naked skydiving and triathlons keep you entertained. You idolize the top dog and will do so until you sniff out a way to take over the company and do a little "restructuring.

FAMOUS BORDER COLLIES: Bill Gates, Bill Clinton, Martha Stewart, Barbara Walters 

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: CEO, Banker, Manager, Astronaut 



for some reason i cant get the badge on here. I dont think I answered some of the questions truthfuly even though I tried to. That only somewhat fits my personality.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a lab.  Fun!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Jalexs said:


> well here it is....
> 
> Border Collie
> The Achiever
> ...


:jaw: I think you need to take that quiz again! I don't think that fits you at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a Lab, too. I used to have a lab/husky and I love Labs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Anne! I didn't realize your son was a member here as well! Hi "Mirabel's sibling", Jalexs!  Welcome.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

That was fun!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I am a Poodle go figuer (sorry I can't spell it's late).


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my, don't hand me a mirror!

Wow, You're a Bulldog!


Bulldog 
The Comedian

You may look like the troublemaker of the pack, but it turns out your tough guy mug is worse than its bite. You're really a softie, loyal to your friends and family and A-OK with meeting new pooches, but you prefer to do so with a high-five instead of a paw-shake. Proud of your great sense of humor, you've got a whole litter of jokes you draw from to keep the mood playful and the positive energy alive. A perfect afternoon for you involves a leisurely stroll with a pal, followed by a little downtime in an easy chair with a frosty can of brew and a remote control within easy fetching distance. You shed accusations of being lazy, knowing perfectly well that you're kenneling the energy you might need for... well... something. Learn more » 

FAMOUS BULLDOGS: Ellen DeGeneres, Whoopi Goldberg, Jack Black, George W. Bush 

LIKELY PROFESSIONS: Comedian, Firefighter, Racecar Driver, Bartender


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a Border Collie too, I guess thats' right....I am an over-acheiver type A personality. lol

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hahaha!
I am Golden Retriever!


Golden Retriever 
The Charmer

Laid-back, sociable and well-groomed, you've got your own hip little pack of groupies who just love to be around you. You have a brain inside that adorable little head of yours, though you use it mostly to organize your hectic social calendar. You never poop out at parties, and since you're popular with ladies and men, as well as children and adults, you dish out your wit, charm and luck to whomever is close enough to bask in it. The top dog likes you and wants to be your best friend, despite the fact that he doesn't really know what the heck you do. No one does, in fact, but everyone loves you all the same. A true foodie, you've got your keen ears fine-tuned to make sure you don't miss out on the opening of a trendy new place to nosh. But your youthful days of being able to wolf down food 24-7 are wagging behind you, meaning you've got to watch what you eat so you don't pull a Brando and outgrow your coats.

Hahahaha I like the last part.... I have definitely outgrown my coat muuhahahahhaha


----------

